# geez , jeez



## Vandera

Est-ce qu'il y a un equivalent du mot anglais "geez?" Pour exemple, on l'utilise "geez" comme: "Geez, that was a good piece of cake," ou "Geez, what are you wearing?!" ou "Geez is it hot!" Corrigez mon francais s'il y a de fautes. Merci!


----------



## linguist786

Peut-être:

"Ah mon Dieu..!.."
"Aïe aïe aïe..!.."
"Mince alors..!.."
"Merde alors..!.." (more vulgar)


----------



## Vandera

Je ne comprends pas "Mince alors...!" Dans quel cas pourrait-on l'uiliser?


----------



## carolineR

Mince is just a polite (or hypocritical ?) substitute to merde. One doesn't hear it much these days...


----------



## edwingill

aussi bon sang 
pute
putain


----------



## Vandera

Je vous remercie beaucoup!


----------



## marget

edwingill said:
			
		

> aussi bon sang
> pute
> putain


Aren't pute and putain somewhat vulgar?


----------



## texasweed

edwingill said:
			
		

> pute
> putain


 
*WHAT ? Heck no !* "Merde" either !

*Geez *is like* "sheesh!"* and is* absolutely not vulgar  *
these are completely unacceptable as translations
Ben alors !
Wouah !


----------



## stevetur

Je me demande si *Geez *ne serait pas une déformation de *Jesus?

*C'est juste une question ?


----------



## Cath.S.

stevetur said:
			
		

> Je me demande si *Geez *ne serait pas une déformation de *Jesus?*
> 
> C'est juste une question ?


Si, tu as tout à fait raison.
Une des traductions suggérées par Edwin, _bon sang_, (pas les autres, je suis d'accord avec Texasweed) me semble d'ailleurs être un assez bon équivalent, flirtant avec le registre religieux sans pour autant invoquer en vain le nom du Seigneur.


----------



## texasweed

stevetur said:
			
		

> Je me demande si *Geez *ne serait pas une déformation de *Jesus?*
> 
> C'est juste une question ?


Et une très bonne !
Turns out it is. Take a look at this page :
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=gee+wiz&defid=374537


----------



## marget

Can _bon sang_ be used to express both satisfaction and shock?

Can I say "Bon sang! Ce gâteau est délicieux". and "Bon sang! Tu portes des vêtements bizarres."?


----------



## stevetur

marget said:
			
		

> Can _bon sang_ be used to express both satisfaction and shock?
> 
> Can I say "Bon sang! Ce gâteau est délicieux". and "Bon sang! Tu portes des vêtements bizarres."?



On my opinion, "bon sang" is a bit oldfashioned.

I sould say 

- 'tin, ce gâteau est vraiment bon (common langage) 'tin comes from putain

- Putain con, ce gâteau est vraiment bon (people from Toulouse)


----------



## Ev3

You can also use 'la vache !'
'La vache, il est vraiment bon ce gâteau!'

'Putain' is better for shock (in bad way) and anger. I think.... but it's just my opinion...
But it depend of the context:

'Geez, enough!' 
'Bordel, ça suffit!'
Bordel is another equivalent to 'Geez' but it's because we have many swearword in french.. seems like we like it   many swearword for many situation!


----------



## FrançoisXV

a non-offensive alternative to the widespread Putain ! is Purée !


----------



## englishman

FrançoisXV said:
			
		

> a non-offensive alternative to the widespread Putain ! is Purée !


How offensive is "putain" in French ? In what contexts would one use or not use it ? Is it possible to compare it to an English swear word ? 

My impression is that it's roughly equivalent to "bloody" in English; you wouldn't use it polite conversation, but if it slips out in front of minor royalty, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Gardefeu

> How offensive is "putain" in French?


Very. Never use it in a polite company.
If I happen to say _putain_ (as an expletive, not as an insult!) in front of my mum, who is the nicest 70 year old woman you can think of, then I feel obliged to say "Sorry about that, mum" (and I can see she's shocked, too, whereas she says _merde_ all the time!).



> My impression is that it's roughly equivalent to "bloody" in English


This has been discussed over and over in this and other threads, but my honest opinion is that it is *much* stronger than _bloody_. Nothing less than _fuck_, I would say.


----------



## englishman

[...] 


			
				Gardefeu said:
			
		

> This has been discussed over and over in this and other threads, but my honest opinion is that it is *much* stronger than _bloody_. Nothing less than _fuck_, I would say.


So when Brel sings "Putain ! Les Antilles sont belles !" would that be shocking ? It's this kind of rather easy use of "putain" that I seem to read fairly frequently that makes me question what you say.


----------



## Ev3

'putain' not especially offensive if you said it when for exemple you break your lace it's like 'shit' it's particularly offencive if you said it to a person: (you're a...)  'tu es une putain'  it's the same as prostitute. Except this case 'putain' is like 'this bloody' or goddamn but it's more Us I think
So your impression is good ^^


----------



## Lezert

pour moi, le Geez se transforme en sifflement, difficile à décrire...


----------



## JamesM

Just a note:  "Geez" may be a euphemism for "Jesus", but it is precisely those people who would never say, "Jesus!" as an exclamation who use "Geez" or other such variants that substitute for "Jesus" or "Jesus Christ" or "Christ" ("Jiminy Cricket", "Gee wizz" (sp?), "Geez louise", "cripes", "criminy", etc.)   They are deliberately avoiding a stronger term, so they are distinctly mild epithets.


----------



## Lezert

Il y a aussi, mais quand même un peu désuet "mazette!"


----------



## zaby

Vandera said:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il y a un equivalent du mot anglais "geez?" Pour exemple, on l'utilise "geez" comme: "Geez, that was a good piece of cake," ou "Geez, what are you wearing?!" ou "Geez is it hot!" Corrigez mon francais s'il y a de fautes. Merci!


 
Hello,

In these examples, I'd probably say "Oh la la" (but I say "Oh la la " all the time )
Oh la la, c'est vraiment bon ! Oh la la, mais comment tu es habillé ?! Oh la la, il fait chaud !


----------



## Jean-Louis

You are right JamesM. Long ago people would say Palsambleu ! which stood for Par le sang de Dieu ! or Morbleu ! = Mort de Dieu, etc.


----------



## Lizamichael

Comment pourrait-on traduire "Geez!"? je ne pense qu'à "Nom de Dieu" mais il doit y en avoir d'autres, non?
je me rends compte que tout ce qui est insulte, on a à peu près les même images mais on est vite limité par le vocabulaire, c'est comme "Hell!", je me retrouve avec mon "Nom de Dieu!"
il y a bien les "Te Dieu!" et les "Vain Diou!" mais c'est un peu trop régional...
quelques idées sur le sujet?
D'avance, merci!


----------



## mellerian

mon dieu me parait très courant, et moins "blasphématoire"  que Nom de Dieu, ça passe mieux!


----------



## lacrie

Tout dépend du contexte mais voilà qques idées

- Nom d'un chien
- Nom de nom
- parfois "geez" peut tout simplement se traduire par 'waow' ou"putain"/"putain mec!"(si très familier) ou "bordel" (selon contexte)
- Bon sang!
- merde alors!
- Sacré nom de Dieu
- ça alors...incroyable! (là je paraphrase)
- Sainte Marie mère de Dieu......non je plaisante


----------



## mellerian

"jésus-marie-joseph" a fait son temps avec le prof de la série Slider, tandis que le prof de retour vers le futur a popularisé "tonnerre de Zeus" (d'après mes souvenirs de jeunesse!)
on remarque que ce sont des exclamations de "profs" à chaque fois!


----------



## Lizamichael

je me prends certainement la tête mais je me demandais si nous n'avions pas de traduction "fidèle" quant à l'origine religieuse de ces insultes


----------



## wildan1

linguist786 said:


> Peut-être:
> 
> "Ah mon Dieu..!.."
> "Aïe aïe aïe..!.."
> "Mince alors..!.."
> "Merde alors..!.." (more vulgar)


 
Or if you go to Québec, you might hear 

_Stie que... ! _

_Stie que c'est bon ce gâteau_


----------



## joyzgrl

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir la définition du mot " jeez" ? Car j'ai un ami americain qui me traite de "jeez". Je pense que c'est une sorte de petite insulte non? ahah

Jeez/Geez is short for "Gee whiz!,"  not Jesus.

joyzgirl:  Welcome to the Forum!

What is your source for the etymology you've just proposed? (I've looked at 4 English-language dictionaries, all of which propose something like "a euphemistic shortening of Jesus" as the etymology.)

Even if jeez is derived from gee whiz, I wouldn't be at all surprised if gee whiz originated as a euphemism for Jesus as blasphemy, in the first place.


----------



## Fredddd

Doux Jésus ! Non, je plaisante. Bonté divine ! Dieu du Ciel ! Miséricorde !
vraiment datés tout ça, si c'est pour du langage parlé actuel.
Geez Louise ! c'est compliqué, cette histoire ! ;-)


----------



## Lizamichael

"La vache", c'est pas évident! ;-)
merci en tout cas!!


----------



## Ninou

And why not "oh la la"!


----------



## Nicklondon

Et sans gros mots: Qu'est (stressed) ce que c'est bon !


----------

